

Programming FAQ (Python) - zeynel1
http://docs.python.org/faq/programming

======
vog
I like especially the explanation why Python has a _proper_ modulo operator
rather than the mathematically really annoying one of C (and most other
languages):

[http://docs.python.org/faq/programming#why-
does-22-10-return...](http://docs.python.org/faq/programming#why-
does-22-10-return-3)

------
j_baker
Erm.... Is an Erlang day for Python developing? Just curious because I notice
similar Python topics on the front page. I'm not saying there's anything
_wrong_ with them. They just seem like odd topics to come up all at the same
time.

~~~
almost
Topics tend to cluster, as a topic is in peoples minds they tend to be more
likely to find more articles and post them.

------
barnaby
This is really cool. I can't believe I haven't come across it before! Thanks
for posting

~~~
mahmud
How often do you visit /usr/share/doc/python? This FAQ has been there for a
decade, at least.

~~~
dkd
it's from version 2.7 doc. so it's far less than a decade.

